# Parking Sensors - Aftermarket



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice a clean install. Great job. Thanks for the info.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, that looks really good, great job on the install!


----------



## CLUBGUY (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the details and pic's.....
BTW where did you get your exhaust tip extension....????


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

CLUBGUY said:


> Thanks for the details and pic's.....
> BTW where did you get your exhaust tip extension....????


 From eBay. Use this link, you will find even more parts for the Cruze:
Chevrolet cruze : Sports Linkup Shop : Chevrolet cruze


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice, clean looking install.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...in the old days, they were called, curb-feelers!


----------

